# U.S. Military Deaths in Iraq



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Over 1,000 killed in Iraq! What did we get ourselves into!?!?!?








Click here for article


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's very sad...









Great job, Bush & Co: the world is so much saver since you made the US army stampede into Iraq







Oh well, at least some think they didn't die for no reason...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Bush


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's what happens when you enlist. if you're part of the military, you should expect such things as this. of course, plenty of lives could have been saved. but, the fact of the matter is, every marine, army, navy, and air force member is giving their life to the government until their term is up. this is a fact.

while their lives could have been spared, this is the path they chose when they went to see the recruiter.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> that's what happens when you enlist. if you're part of the military, you should expect such things as this. of course, plenty of lives could have been saved. but, the fact of the matter is, every marine, army, navy, and air force member is giving their life to the government until their term is up. this is a fact.
> 
> while their lives could have been spared, this is the path they chose when they went to see the recruiter.


 Exactly..

Also, 1000 aint sh*t... we are doing much better then we have ever done... 1000 lives is nothing..


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> Great job, Bush & Co: the world is so much saver since you made the US army stampede into Iraq Oh well, at least some think they didn't die for no reason...

































f*ck bush


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Great job, Bush & Co: the world is so much saver since you made the US army stampede into Iraq :


 Actually,, that's not exactly true..

the world is saFer, not saVer... sa*F*er .. I make mistakes like that sometimes too


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

They did not die for no reason you commy fucks! I hate that you fuckin pussies don't like Bush. He had the balls to go after terrorists! I don't think Clinton or Kerry would have had the balls. W is the best president since Reagan. 4 MORE YEARS!!! f*ck all you bitches that don't like Bush.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> They did not die for no reason you commy fucks! I hate that you fuckin pussies don't like Bush. He had the balls to go after terrorists! I don't think Clinton or Kerry would have had the balls. W is the best president since Reagan. 4 MORE YEARS!!! f*ck all you bitches that don't like Bush.


 who's the commy f*ck you p*ssy bitch. over 1000 military lives "were" lost over lies. our president says we're going to war to rid the world of nuclear weapons that put the u.s immediate danger, and we found none. then he admits that he made a mistake and he must have got the wrong intel, so yeah, our troops died and continue to die over a mistake. and sheep like yourself are so quick to forgive him because that is exactly what you are sheep, who like your idol bush, at the 1st sight of war you'd probably run and hide till the real soldiers handled the situation, then you would come out of your hole and run your f*cking mouth like you actually did something. Funny part is, if you actually had the balls to be in the military, which face it, not gonna happen lol, and you were over there this long without cause or resolution, you would start to wonder, why the f*ck are we here, we found no WMD, we ousted saddam but now 10,000 shi'it hardcore jihad fanatics are takeing his place, whats the point not only is this country gonna be a bigger threat when we leave, but is the threat from the rest of the muslin world. Go look up these diffrent jihad militia groups that are poping up everywhere snatching hostages eveywhere, i guarentee you they're all connected to this shi'it militia that we continue to fight, that will run iraq once we leave, and then if you have 1 ounce of brain cells left, ask yourself again if this war accomplished anything and are we safer for it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

viva bush! cuatro anos mas!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Our country thanks those brave men and women who signed up to fight for our country and the safety of the world. They knew the risks, and they took them anyways. It is an insult to their memory to say that their work had no meaning. 
On another note, I want to congratualte the organizers of this war plan, which accomplished MUCH with VERY FEW casualties. Saddam broke the terms of his surrender and bullshitted with us, so we called his bluff. The relatively SMALL number of casualties is testament to the fact that we have a GREAT commander in chief.

Four more years!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> who's the commy f*ck you p*ssy bitch. over 1000 military lives "were" lost over lies. our president says we're going to war to rid the world of nuclear weapons that put the u.s immediate danger, and we found none. then he admits that he made a mistake and he must have got the wrong intel, so yeah, our troops died and continue to die over a mistake. and sheep like yourself are so quick to forgive him because that is exactly what you are sheep, who like your idol bush, at the 1st sight of war you'd probably run and hide till the real soldiers handled the situation, then you would come out of your hole and run your f*cking mouth like you actually did something. Funny part is, if you actually had the balls to be in the military, which face it, not gonna happen lol, and you were over there this long without cause or resolution, you would start to wonder, why the f*ck are we here, we found no WMD, we ousted saddam but now 10,000 shi'it hardcore jihad fanatics are takeing his place, whats the point not only is this country gonna be a bigger threat when we leave, but is the threat from the rest of the muslin world. Go look up these diffrent jihad militia groups that are poping up everywhere snatching hostages eveywhere, i guarentee you they're all connected to this shi'it militia that we continue to fight, that will run iraq once we leave, and then if you have 1 ounce of brain cells left, ask yourself again if this war accomplished anything and are we safer for it.


 Great post! Your analytical prowess runs deep, and I feel smarter having read your viewpoint!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

we in the (UK) also have troops over in Iraq & although not as many have been killed we are still losing them in this bad situation that is unfortunatly turning into another vietnam for the (US) & another nothern Ireland for the (UK).
I agree that these brave guys & girls that signed up should expect to fight one day as it is their job,however the (UK) people & forces were lied to by our govenment at the time & a scientist that new the truth was discredited by tony blair & his mates & ended up dying in suspicious circumstances.

I dont think anyone can actually say that invading Iraq has made the world safer or not,at the moment things seem to be getting worse with more extremists coming out of every country but who is to say that if saddam was still in power he wouldnt have done something terrible to any of our countries by now.

The only thing i am sure of is that George Bush should have got rid of Saddam after the 1st Iraq war when he had the ideal oppertunity & this action may have saved the 1000+ who have died in Iraq this time.

Maybe in the future the (US) & (UK) will be more carefull about who they support & supply weapons to as both countries were helping saddam in the 80's during the iraq - iran war,lessons to be learnt i think.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Our country thanks those brave men and women who signed up to fight for our country and the safety of the world. They knew the risks, and they took them anyways. It is an insult to their memory to say that their work had no meaning.
> On another note, I want to congratualte the organizers of this war plan, which accomplished MUCH with VERY FEW casualties. Saddam broke the terms of his surrender and bullshitted with us, so we called his bluff. The relatively SMALL number of casualties is testament to the fact that we have a GREAT commander in chief.
> 
> Four more years!


 how do you know he broke the terms because "fox" says he did, obvously your sources is as fucked up as bush's is, before the war saddam was willing to do anything we wanted and agreed to let the un inspect his whole country,as long as there weren't further bombings..... bush went to war anyway...why do you think the u.n was against it, because the u.s did not give the u.n time to investigate, bush jumped the gun and declared war..... before the war he stated the "axis of evil" iran who is a bigger nuclear threat then iraq, North Korea who everyone knows has nuclear weapons and also has the range on western u.s for a succesfull strike, on top of that, they threaten us with them everytime they feel they're not getting enough aid, and iraq whose greatest threat is the scud missles which we took out the majority of in the gulf war... now lets take a minute and gather our wits and ask ourselves as individuals, not as sheep...who is the bigger threat????


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Daywalker said:


> we in the (UK) also have troops over in Iraq & although not as many have been killed we are still losing them in this bad situation that is unfortunatly turning into another vietnam for the (US) & another nothern Ireland for the (UK).
> I agree that these brave guys & girls that signed up should expect to fight one day as it is their job,however the (UK) people & forces were lied to by our govenment at the time & a scientist that new the truth was discredited by tony blair & his mates & ended up dying in suspicious circumstances.
> 
> I dont think anyone can actually say that invading Iraq has made the world safer or not,at the moment things seem to be getting worse with more extremists coming out of every country but who is to say that if saddam was still in power he wouldnt have done something terrible to any of our countries by now.
> ...


 Amen Brother, I hail you for haveing the balls to stand up and speak the truth, and not join the herd like the rest of these sheep.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

its funny how all you seem to have the answer and just know it all. face it we have no clue whats going on over there. they dont tell us sh*t, and ignorant people think its a good idea to jump to conclusions. Im not saying the war is good or bad because, just like you, i have no f*cking clue if we are or arent making any progress. I am not a fan of war but after 911 all you motherfuckers (not me) when asked if we should go to war said YES. i think it was like 85%/15% and now you want out of the war. You cant just do that cause then all those lives lost would surely be for no reason at all. Once you start something like this you have to finish it to some degree, I have no clue when that will be but I hope its much sooner than later.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

even tho the soldiers signed up for service...bush was retarded to send them to war...first off the un inspectors found no weapons and then when the us declared war on iraq even with the disproval of the un they found no weapons of mass destruction...u ppl say 1004 ppl arent alot of deaths...but that number doesnt include soldiers missing in action...injured...missing limbs or arms...mental problems or ne thing else...the number would be alot higher then 1004...also if u guys who support bush and call us pussies when u guys are so tough...why are u at home on your computer...shouldnt u be in the war too..? liquid and daywalker are prolly the only ones that watch the news other then fox or the o riley factor and read the propoganda times...instead of falling the rest of the crowd why dont u read up a little more and try to think of a reason why u could like a president who cant write his own speeches...cant pronounce words right...plays golf and other things during the war...and hasnt done sh*t for this country except give tax cuts to the wealthy...all he does is talk out of his ass and sooner or later it will catch up to him


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and they wont attack north korea or iran cuz the us realizes that they are actual threats...even north korea said that theyd used the wmd's on america if they even thought about attacking them...but betting if bush is re-elected his dumbass is gonna destroy half the country


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> how do you know he broke the terms because "fox" says he did, obvously your sources is as fucked up as bush's is, before the war saddam was willing to do anything we wanted and agreed to let the un inspect his whole country,as long as there weren't further bombings..... bush went to war anyway...why do you think the u.n was against it, because the u.s did not give the u.n time to investigate, bush jumped the gun and declared war..... before the war he stated the "axis of evil" iran who is a bigger nuclear threat then iraq, North Korea who everyone knows has nuclear weapons and also has the range on western u.s for a succesfull strike, on top of that, they threaten us with them everytime they feel they're not getting enough aid, and iraq whose greatest threat is the scud missles which we took out the majority of in the gulf war... now lets take a minute and gather our wits and ask ourselves as individuals, not as sheep...who is the bigger threat????


 Are you braindead? Did you forget that Saddam booted the UN inspectors out of his country in 1998, thus violated his terms of surrender? What does this have anything to do with Bush or Fox? You look like a real ignoramus claiming my 'sources' must be 'fucked up' when I didn't even mention Fox. Funny that a MINORITY news station always gets picked on as 'propaganda' when they are the only ones in American media to show the other side that the liberal news media won't talk about. But I digress... my statements have NOTHING TO DO WITH FOX!! 
Back to what I was saying: Saddam booted inspectors out in 1998, a big no-no. But Clinton did nothing about it except throw a few bombs his way (and of course the UN didn't do anything about it - they're worthless). Saddam was required to prove that he DISARMED and DESTROYED his weaponry, etc. The burdon of proof was upon him to the inspectors. Fast forward 3 years (Where he had plenty of time to do anything he wanted with the weapons we KNOW he had at that time) and he lets inspectors back in. Fishy? They do not find proof of weapons destruction, a KEY PART OF HIS AGREEMENT. Contrary to what many people ignorantly spout, we do not need to prove he had weapons - HE needed to prove that he destroyed them.
The UN was against the war from the start, and never would have supported one. No amount of inspections could have changed this. They granted concession after concession to Saddam. You are naive if you beleive they wouldn't have continued to do the same. Furthermore, FRANCE, who recieves something like half of their oil from Iraq, has permanant veto power in the UN, and threatened to veto ANY UN resolution involving force. Funny that people claim the US went to war for oil, when we will not gain any additional or cheaper oil from Iraq for doing this, and we only recieve 14% of our oil from Iraq anyways. When the biggest opposition to the war was the one with half of its oil importation from there... FRANCE based its decision on oil, NOT the US.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

bryang said:


> its funny how all you seem to have the answer and just know it all. face it we have no clue whats going on over there. they dont tell us sh*t, and ignorant people think its a good idea to jump to conclusions. Im not saying the war is good or bad because, just like you, i have no f*cking clue if we are or arent making any progress. I am not a fan of war but after 911 all you motherfuckers (not me) when asked if we should go to war said YES. i think it was like 85%/15% and now you want out of the war. You cant just do that cause then all those lives lost would surely be for no reason at all. Once you start something like this you have to finish it to some degree, I have no clue when that will be but I hope its much sooner than later.


 yes war against the taliban, war against afgan, then not spin the globe and pick out iraq but rather spend the money we've spent on this war to up the intelligence on saudi arabia where 75% of the terrorist who pulled off 911 came from, form an internation police agency to cut off osama's funds/funding, while we had saddam in check as easy as it was to walk in there and plant our flag, without violance towards the iraqis we should have strong armed our way in thier with saddams permission to set up camp this way we have a closer look at iran and saudi arabia, when the f*ck are we gonna learn that the saudi's are not our friend, they teach thier young at early ages in school to all hate westerners. the money and numbers could have been used to get in north koreas face untill they stand down with thier nuclear lants and aggreed to destroy them, when they told the world they were putting thier nuclear plants back in business because they weren't receiveing enough aid, thats like blatenly telling the world thier going to sell nuclear weapons to any1 that wants them because they are broke, and now because we hesitated and went after the wrong guy they've became a nuclear power while our troops have been in iraq. our war against iraq in 90s was over oil and our war with them now is over oil, there were numerous threats to the u.s with WMD's by other countries and your telling me that this john freakin gotti wanna be saddam is the best that we can do?

you can see the ammont of support saddam had from osama, thats why he was found in a hole by himself, now with him out we did the taliban/ al queda a huge favor and opened the door for them into iraq, where they can manipulate the rest of the shi'it group who are just looking for an excuse to go to jihad to join them, bush needs a f*cking clue. saddam was friggin paranoid, he would not in any way share power opver iraq with osama or any other oranization, he killed off any rivals that threatened his power and thanks to us his country is now up for grabs for the nearest jihad hard core muslim fanatic.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> even tho the soldiers signed up for service...bush was retarded to send them to war...first off the un inspectors found no weapons and then when the us declared war on iraq even with the disproval of the un they found no weapons of mass destruction...u ppl say 1004 ppl arent alot of deaths...but that number doesnt include soldiers missing in action...injured...missing limbs or arms...mental problems or ne thing else...the number would be alot higher then 1004...also if u guys who support bush and call us pussies when u guys are so tough...why are u at home on your computer...shouldnt u be in the war too..? liquid and daywalker are prolly the only ones that watch the news other then fox or the o riley factor and read the propoganda times...instead of falling the rest of the crowd why dont u read up a little more and try to think of a reason why u could like a president who cant write his own speeches...cant pronounce words right...plays golf and other things during the war...and hasnt done sh*t for this country except give tax cuts to the wealthy...all he does is talk out of his ass and sooner or later it will catch up to him


The only thing I found disturbing is "Disapproval of the UN" statement. The UN is a debating branch in world relations not a policy maker.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

> UN didn't do anything about it - they're worthless)


ur the naive and ignorant person if u think the un is worthless...if it were not for the un there would be a lot more wars...and bush shouldnt have went against them....because of his decision when a few countries hated us before now most of the world does...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> bryang said:
> 
> 
> > its funny how all you seem to have the answer and just know it all. face it we have no clue whats going on over there. they dont tell us sh*t, and ignorant people think its a good idea to jump to conclusions. Im not saying the war is good or bad because, just like you, i have no f*cking clue if we are or arent making any progress. I am not a fan of war but after 911 all you motherfuckers (not me) when asked if we should go to war said YES. i think it was like 85%/15% and now you want out of the war. You cant just do that cause then all those lives lost would surely be for no reason at all. Once you start something like this you have to finish it to some degree, I have no clue when that will be but I hope its much sooner than later.
> ...


 We agree to an extent: Muslim extremism is a growing threat to world stability.

However, there are two men vying for the US Presidency, and only ONE of them has the fortitude to handle the job with unflinching and steadfast resolve.

W'04


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

personally as much as i hate bush...i hate kerry too...both of them are bad choices...but i think kerry would prolly be a better choice...bush has just messed so many relations with other countries and done so many dumb things i think its time for a change


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> > UN didn't do anything about it - they're worthless)
> 
> 
> ur the naive and ignorant person if u think the un is worthless...if it were not for the un there would be a lot more wars...and bush shouldnt have went against them....because of his decision when a few countries hated us before now most of the world does...


 No, I am not naive. I am actually well informed. I've done plenty of research on the UN, and came to this conclusion after debating a lot of ups and downs. In the end, the UN is just a nuisanse. They would have NEVER approved a war with Iraq, no matter WHAT the inspectors found (even if it had been nuclear warheads) because France promised/threatened guarenteed use of its veto power against any resolution authorizing force.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> > UN didn't do anything about it - they're worthless)
> 
> 
> ur the naive and ignorant person if u think the un is worthless...if it were not for the un there would be a lot more wars...and bush shouldnt have went against them....because of his decision when a few countries hated us before now most of the world does...


The UN isnt helping the people in Sudan, The UN let genocide carry on in Rwanda, Cambodia, & Laos, just as they are letting in happen in Sudan now. The UN isnt the savior of mankind.







As I said the UN is a debating branch in world relations, not a policy maker or world government.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know he broke the terms because "fox" says he did, obvously your sources is as fucked up as bush's is, before the war saddam was willing to do anything we wanted and agreed to let the un inspect his whole country,as long as there weren't further bombings..... bush went to war anyway...why do you think the u.n was against it, because the u.s did not give the u.n time to investigate, bush jumped the gun and declared war..... before the war he stated the "axis of evil" iran who is a bigger nuclear threat then iraq, North Korea who everyone knows has nuclear weapons and also has the range on western u.s for a succesfull strike, on top of that, they threaten us with them everytime they feel they're not getting enough aid, and iraq whose greatest threat is the scud missles which we took out the majority of in the gulf war... now lets take a minute and gather our wits and ask ourselves as individuals, not as sheep...who is the bigger threat????
> ...


 uhh that was in "98" buddy, try in "02" he was shitting bricks and told the u.n they could have any access to his country as long as thier were no more bombings, and before the un could put thier draws on and brush thier friggin teeth bush had already declared war on iraq.........and once again, saying yes come into my country and take a look for your self is alot less of a threat then North Korea saying "we are now putting our nuclear plants back in business to use on anyone that comes close to our borders with an american flag and sell to others that can use them against the u.s, oh also we want more food and medicine from the u.s.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

> The UN isnt helping the people in Sudan, The UN let genocide carry on in Rwanda, Cambodia, & Laos, just as they are letting in happen in Sudan now. The UN isnt the savior of mankind. As I said the UN is a debating branch in world relations, not a policy maker or world government.


i can agree with that...but the un was made so that instead of having war...the nations could talk it out...its a peace organization...and when the usa went against there judgement...most of the organizations in the usa have an excuse to hate the usa


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

the u.n wasn't useless when we needed thier help to get our troops out of samolia or hades when we needed them, but o now all of a sudden when they ask us for a bit more time because saddam gave them the go ahead to search his country to prevent blood shed they are useless......ahhh i see, yeah go bush...idiots like you should replace our troops on the frontline.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> > The UN isnt helping the people in Sudan, The UN let genocide carry on in Rwanda, Cambodia, & Laos, just as they are letting in happen in Sudan now. The UN isnt the savior of mankind. As I said the UN is a debating branch in world relations, not a policy maker or world government.
> 
> 
> i can agree with that...but the un was made so that instead of having war...the nations could talk it out...its a peace organization...and when the usa went against there judgement...most of the organizations in the usa have an excuse to hate the usa










True - A organization to help stop wars.

But like all organizations, with power comes corruption. Consider the US the right of center, and consider the UN left of center - both are required to run the world smoothly. Of cource both sides makes mistakes, but thats when the other side should step up to the plate and try an help out.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > > The UN isnt helping the people in Sudan, The UN let genocide carry on in Rwanda, Cambodia, & Laos, just as they are letting in happen in Sudan now. The UN isnt the savior of mankind. As I said the UN is a debating branch in world relations, not a policy maker or world government.
> ...


 which is exactly what the UN tried to do


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Since there's a right of center president in control of the US - Kofi Annan more are less left of center, could give a World speech that condemns all US actions in Iraq, and condemns George Bush. Then let the world react. The US and UN is each other counter weight.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

but when the us stepped up to the plate they should have realized the consequences of it...more terrorist attacks...more countries and ppl with anti-us sentiments...they rushed it and just ran into a wall...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wow, some people here have no knowledge of the history of this situation, especially in the last 15+ years. First of all, liquid, saddam "broke" 30+resolutions put in by the UN which took over 10 years. And to say he didn't do any good is false. Iran is on their heels, as well as N. korea, libya is nuke-free, afghanistan is free, as is iraq, we have saudi arabia, pakistan, jordan, egypt, europe(most), as well as south east asian countries taking an active role agaist terrorism. Do you forget what happened in 9/11, spain, SE asia, russia, france, italy, england, saudi arabia? Nice post by daydream, but the reason saddam wasn't taken care of in the first war was b/c they had no plan of who would take over. They didn't want a civil war or having another dictator take over. I feel they should of finished it also, but hey, thats history. BTW, the 1000 that died doesn't even compare to vietnam which lost that number on a weekly basis.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Lets all consider the 1000 that was killed in action, sadly. It took more than a year to reach 1000, which is military terms is absolutely amazing. Of cource it doesnt take away the value of there lives, but it could be alot worse.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > bryang said:
> ...


 but we need discretion in office, we need diversity, someone who isnt afraid to after looking at all the facts to change his view on things, do you really think that kerry or the u.s government for that matter would allow the u.s to be threatened or hit without consequence....bullshit......this world is not about the united states and then everyone else, thier are many diffrent cultures, races, forms of government in this world and we cannot catagorize any which one Just because they look the same. our primary goal should be to understand each other and learn how to live amonst everyone else and single out the threat as opposed to shooting off from the hip at any one particular group who has nothing to do with our threat, these actions will force us to go up against the world, and i sh*t you not when it comes down to that our last option is nuclear war and thier will be no victors, none the less you and me.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

saying the people that support the wars are idiots b/c they aren't there fighting isnt true. The ones that supported the war can't post here b/c they DID leave for service. There are at least a couple soldiers that were members and left. As far as I know, there aren't any anti-war members that are serving.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> wow, some people here have no knowledge of the history of this situation, especially in the last 15+ years. First of all, liquid, saddam "broke" 30+resolutions put in by the UN which took over 10 years. And to say he didn't do any good is false. Iran is on their heels, as well as N. korea, libya is nuke-free, afghanistan is free, as is iraq, we have saudi arabia, pakistan, jordan, egypt, europe(most), as well as south east asian countries taking an active role agaist terrorism. Do you forget what happened in 9/11, spain, SE asia, russia, france, italy, england, saudi arabia? Nice post by daydream, but the reason saddam wasn't taken care of in the first war was b/c they had no plan of who would take over. They didn't want a civil war or having another dictator take over. I feel they should of finished it also, but hey, thats history. BTW, the 1000 that died doesn't even compare to vietnam which lost that number on a weekly basis.


 i ask again, what in the world did saddam have to do with 911 spain or any other action you mentioned, not one of the people that commited these act were iraqis, the majority are from bush's personal ally saudi arabia, the rest are from sudan, egypt, ect ..ect but not one from iraq, or representing his so called mafia he had running iraq. Saddam was more westernized then any of the third world leaders over there, he was infatuated with the italian mob, he was paranoid and allowed no equal or share of power in his country, that is what seperated him from the rest of the muslim world, this is why at the start of this war he had few muslim supporters, now that he is no longer there his people are being turned in hard core jihad militia fighters, where is the victory in that.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I cant believe were're arguing over Saddam anyway.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i served in the 1st gulf war when his father turned his back on 100s of thousands of the same people that were slaughtered when bush pulled out once his precious oil had been liberated, i've served 8 years as a United States Airborn Ranger, 1 of my personal friends died in the 1st war and a few of my friends died in this one, i have every right to speak on mine, thiers, and the rest of our brave soldiers who are over thier right now sitting around with no cause or resolution getting picked off one at a time.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > wow, some people here have no knowledge of the history of this situation, especially in the last 15+ years. First of all, liquid, saddam "broke" 30+resolutions put in by the UN which took over 10 years. And to say he didn't do any good is false. Iran is on their heels, as well as N. korea, libya is nuke-free, afghanistan is free, as is iraq, we have saudi arabia, pakistan, jordan, egypt, europe(most), as well as south east asian countries taking an active role agaist terrorism. Do you forget what happened in 9/11, spain, SE asia, russia, france, italy, england, saudi arabia? Nice post by daydream, but the reason saddam wasn't taken care of in the first war was b/c they had no plan of who would take over. They didn't want a civil war or having another dictator take over. I feel they should of finished it also, but hey, thats history. BTW, the 1000 that died doesn't even compare to vietnam which lost that number on a weekly basis.
> ...


 Saying North Korea is on thier heals tells me that you haven't a clue what you are talking about, they told the world that if we cut off thier aid that they would put thier nuclear plants back in action, and you know what bush did? he continued to give them aid...and you know what North Korea did?? they put thier nuclear plants back in action any way and became a nuclear power while all our money/troops/attention was on sh*t hole irac...f*cking ingenius move by bush....a tough guy smacks him in the face, and he goes after the weakest mother f*cker over there...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

you tell me china, japan, america, russia aren't putting pressure on n.korea. THe only reason we gave them aid was humanitarian...not to help their weapons etc. Why not give food and shelter..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Great job, Bush & Co: the world is so much saver since you made the US army stampede into Iraq :
> ...


 Hey man, nowhere in the English language does one use 2 comma's in a row, especially in mid-sentence...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...












that shut me up


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

We have 1000 dead soldiers who have been fighting insane terrorist for the last 3 years... remind me in three hours how many people died on 9/11 from the same terrorists we are fighting?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i served in the 1st gulf war when his father turned his back on 100s of thousands of the same people that were slaughtered when bush pulled out once his precious oil had been liberated, i've served 8 years as a United States Airborn Ranger, 1 of my personal friends died in the 1st war and a few of my friends died in this one, i have every right to speak on mine, thiers, and the rest of our brave soldiers who are over thier right now sitting around with no cause or resolution getting picked off one at a time.


hey liquid.. you signed up to serve and follow the orders of your officers. soldiers dont ask questions, they take orders. If you didnt want to go to war then you shouldnt have signed up to be a airborne, and then bithced about it afterwards. Were you looking for a free lunch or something>?

Id like to think that my tax dollars towards the war, which i glady spend.. go towards motivated americans (like everyone of my best friends at the citadel who are leading their soldiers to eliminate terrorist) instead of people who dont want to do the job they signed up for and that i am paying them to do.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > that's what happens when you enlist. if you're part of the military, you should expect such things as this. of course, plenty of lives could have been saved. but, the fact of the matter is, every marine, army, navy, and air force member is giving their life to the government until their term is up. this is a fact.
> ...


 What the f*ck do you mean 1000 lives is nothing you sick bastard?! 1000 lives is 1000 lives too many. We SHOULD NOT be in Iraq, if Bush was concerned with terrorism he would have more troops in afghanistan. There should not be one soldier in Iraq, and no one here hasn't been able to give a good reason why we should be there. I can't believe you could actually say 1000 lives is nothing, you need your ass kicked..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a 1000 lives is nothing.. how many people die from alcohol related incidents a year.. have any of you ever had a drink and gotten behind the wheel? now that is irresponsible, not a president invading a terrorist country that is certain to attack us in the near future again!

you have to consider how many people are over there.. and have of these deaths some are not even coming from enemy fire, but just pure carelessness as well.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Our country thanks those brave men and women who signed up to fight for our country and the safety of the world. They knew the risks, and they took them anyways. It is an insult to their memory to say that their work had no meaning.
> On another note, I want to congratualte the organizers of this war plan, which accomplished MUCH with VERY FEW casualties. Saddam broke the terms of his surrender and bullshitted with us, so we called his bluff. The relatively SMALL number of casualties is testament to the fact that we have a GREAT commander in chief.
> 
> Four more years!


 Well do you realize the majority of soldiers in iraq are from the national guard (not sure about that, have to check that out later) And people that go into teh national guard are doing it for a way to college and extra money, when you sign up for the national guard you are supposed to only be doing work around teh country, like helping out after a hurricane and that kind of thing, not going to Iraq. About 80% of soldiers hate Bush and don't want to be in Iraq. We are accomplishing NOTHING in Iraq, Terrorism will always be there, it doesn't matter how long we are there. I am so f*cking tired of Bush saying "The War on Terror" Guess what! Iraq IS NOT the war on terror, AFGHANISTAN IS! If Bush had all of the soldiers in afghanistan than I'm sure he would win the election..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> a 1000 lives is nothing.. how many people die from alcohol related incidents a year.. have any of you ever had a drink and gotten behind the wheel? now that is irresponsible, not a president invading a terrorist country that is certain to attack us in the near future again!
> 
> you have to consider how many people are over there.. and have of these deaths some are not even coming from enemy fire, but just pure carelessness as well.


Well think about what their families are going through. That is soo easy for you to say since you dont have brothers cousins, sisters or whatever going there..1000 lives is 1000 too many, I dont care if there was one casualty, one is one too many..btw most of these deaths are coming from roadside bombs, and how are they going to attack us..they don't have the firepower..The only people that are going to attack us in the future is Osama Bin Laden and Korea, and Bush should be focusing on them..

Let the soldiers live their lives, they have families and Bush doesn't think about that, all he cares about is Oil..thats what Iraq is about, oil..

Lets all Support*THE WAR ON OIL*


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bush should have made shure he got Osama first before taking Iraq, because he did it its the reason that 1000+ soldiers have died.

oh btw did any of you actually notice that shortly after the 2nd Gulf war started the Islamic Extreamists startet popping up more and that the Al Queda also started growing and come out of hiding?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Four more years!


Well do you realize the majority of soldiers in iraq are from the national guard (not sure about that, have to check that out later) And people that go into teh national guard are doing it for a way to college and extra money, when you sign up for the national guard you are supposed to only be doing work around teh country, like helping out after a hurricane and that kind of thing, not going to Iraq. About 80% of soldiers hate Bush and don't want to be in Iraq [/quote]
when you sign up for the national guard you know you could get called up at any time they are NOT just for work in the country like hurricanes. they are reserve
as in back ups but clinton gutted the regular army and now the guard picks up slack. The natinal guard has been in every major conflict since inception and in military bush has a very strong backing the military and military personel have backed republicans for decades.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Four more years!
> ...


when you sign up for the national guard you know you could get called up at any time they are NOT just for work in the country like hurricanes. they are reserve
as in back ups but clinton gutted the regular army and now the guard picks up slack. The natinal guard has been in every major conflict since inception and in military bush has a very strong backing the military and military personel have backed republicans for decades. [/quote]
Not trrue, the national guard originally was for services around your state, and most people that sign up would have never thought they would have been in war..


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

that funny i know 12 yrs ago they served in dessert storm (family members)and 30 yrs ago they did service in nam(my dad) and they have always been a reserve to reg army and its always had the pos of bein called up what your talkin about is in peace time
dude ya need to check your facts check how many national guard went to nam. I know for fact iowa guard went


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Our country thanks those brave men and women who signed up to fight for our country and the safety of the world. They knew the risks, and they took them anyways. It is an insult to their memory to say that their work had no meaning.
> ...


 where do you get 80%? Of all the people i know in iraq and their family, every one of them supports bush.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> We have 1000 dead soldiers who have been fighting insane terrorist for the last 3 years... remind me in three hours how many people died on 9/11 from the same terrorists we are fighting?


 I doubt those tens of thousands of dead Iraqi and Afghani civilians had anything at all to do with the 9/11 attacks, or terrorism at all - good luck explaining those left behind why those people didn't die for nothing, and preventing them to take up arms against the Americans one way or another.

Terrorists aren't born as terrorists: they are made terrorists - often by brainwashing and propaganda from radicals, but also freighteningly often by the hands of those that try to wipe out the very problem they (which ironically they keep alive by their own actions: collective punishment for individual acts like sealing off entire cities, ransacking homes in search of suspects, friendly fire incidents, random relataliatory actions after attacks on Coalition troops, dumb mistakes/miscalculations, etc...)

The majority of those 1000 GI's died after "_major combat operations in Iraq came to and end_"
Why? Not because the war on terror in its presentday form is so damn effective...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, .4%, not 4%, POINT 4% of our soldiars have died....at ....get this, WAR!! A dead soldier is never a good thing, but 1000 soldiers out of over 250,000 troops, in a year is, well, downright awesome for a war. I don't think there are many wars that have had less casualties. Quit your bitching.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


Not trrue, the national guard originally was for services around your state, and most people that sign up would have never thought they would have been in war.. [/quote]
not true... can we leave the millitary speculation to those with relevant millitary experience?

Being that The citadel has the largest ROTC units of every single branch of the united states millitary of any college in the united states, i think i know something of the expectations of the national gaurd.

lol What would in title people to a free college education, which tax payers are paying for, without having any obligation to put their own life in harms way? Maybe in kerrys perfect world, things would work like that.. but i sure as hell am not paying for free loaders.

Oh yeah, and the coast gaurd is also an often used force whenever the country is in a state of war... if no one was aware of that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> lol What would in title people to a free college education, which tax payers are paying for, without having any obligation to put their own life in harms way? Maybe in kerrys perfect world, things would work like that.. but i sure as hell am not paying for free loaders.


 actually, Kerry suggested military invasion in Iraq on numerous ocassions until he met Howard Dean and "changed his mind"


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > We have 1000 dead soldiers who have been fighting insane terrorist for the last 3 years... remind me in three hours how many people died on 9/11 from the same terrorists we are fighting?
> ...


 I can't speak for the Islamic fundamentalists, but the people of Afganistan and the Kurds in Iraq are far better off now that America has toppled the Taliban regime and Saddam Hussein.

The fact that some Islamic fundamentalists are putting all their effort into killing Americans instead of building a free, industrialized nation has to do with the incompatibility of Islam with democracy, civilization, and prosperity.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > lol What would in title people to a free college education, which tax payers are paying for, without having any obligation to put their own life in harms way? Maybe in kerrys perfect world, things would work like that.. but i sure as hell am not paying for free loaders.
> ...


 Somethings never change with people. He's a constant flip flop. Cant stay solid with any decision he makes. I want a man in office who knows what he wants and is confident in fighting for it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bryang said:


> I am not a fan of war but after 911 all you motherfuckers (not me) when asked if we should go to war said YES. i think it was like 85%/15% and now you want out of the war.


This is true! All us "motherfuckers" wanted to go to war with the person that caused 911. That was OSAMA not Saddam. Why the f*ck we went after someone other than the real enemy is beyond me. I hope all you Bush lovers feel safer knowing that Saddam is out of power and the man that killed over 3,000 people is chillin just waiting to strike again.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> and the man that killed over 3,000 people is chillin just waiting to strike again.


 Exactly, I don't know how many times you have to try to push it through these pro-bush peoples heads before they understand it, OSAMA is the real terrorist..Bush is there for OIL! If he was there for terrorism than he would be in afghanistan! What really kills me is that Bush is on these commercials talking about 9/11 and he says "We have to do soemthing before THEY hurt us again" Guess what Bush, THEY are Osama, Iraq and Osama arent the same thing, like I said if he was trying to get rid of terrorism he would be in Afghanistan after Osama..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Poseidon X said:
> ...


 Tell me what he wants, oh thats right, you can't, because he DOESNT know what he wants, like I just said in my previous post the real terrorism is in afghanistan, the only reason he is in Iraq is for oil, why is he there if its not for oil? A terrorism isnt a valid answer..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> that funny i know 12 yrs ago they served in dessert storm (family members)and 30 yrs ago they did service in nam(my dad) and they have always been a reserve to reg army and its always had the pos of bein called up what your talkin about is in peace time
> dude ya need to check your facts check how many national guard went to nam. I know for fact iowa guard went


 But like I said the National Guard >ORIGINALLY< wasn't for war, and it still shouldnt be either..war should be for the Regular Army, Marines, etc, but still, there should be no soldiers in Iraq, they should be in afghanistan where they can get something accomplished with terrorism..even if they ever get Osama (and with our bastard president that will never happen) there will ALWAYS be terrorism, its just something you have to live with and something that isn't going to stop..but you can minimize terrorism by going after the real terrorist(s)


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

aaron, when you said the war was for oil, you already discredited yourself. I stopped reading your other posts. Even john kerry knows its not about oil. We all know if there was the slightest chance it was, kerry would flaunt it. So no....its not oil.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> aaron, when you said the war was for oil, you already discredited yourself. I stopped reading your other posts. Even john kerry knows its not about oil. We all know if there was the slightest chance it was, kerry would flaunt it. So no....its not oil.


 Ok than why don't you give a reasonable explanation what it is for? You can't...If it is to make Iraq a democracy than why is he calling it the War on Terrorism?

Even when I listen to republican radio stations they say it started over oil..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> PARANHAZ69 said:
> 
> 
> > They did not die for no reason you commy fucks! I hate that you fuckin pussies don't like Bush. He had the balls to go after terrorists! I don't think Clinton or Kerry would have had the balls. W is the best president since Reagan. 4 MORE YEARS!!! f*ck all you bitches that don't like Bush.
> ...


stfu dude...

are you sugesting we should have left sadam in power? and not went after any terrorists?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 i will admit, we shouldnt be there..

our nukes should have been there and finished it..

bomb the entire country.. kill the entire culture.. Genocide.. these people are f*cking worthless and only spawn more worthless people.. am i a sick bastard? yes, i am.. do i care what you think about me? no.. should I? maybe... but, i dont.

same with afghan.. whipe out all the muslims.. all the extreme muslims... and burn the koran..

but you say the innocent people!! who cares.. seriously.. these innocent people turn on you in seconds.. atleast thats what i hear from all the Military people i know who are/where over there. i dont like their culutre, its fucked up, and the fact most of them are EXTREMELY religious makes me want them all dead even more.

im extremely sick and tired of this religious bullshit.. "I KILL YOU BECAUSE YOU DONT BELIEVE IN MY GOD!!"... FTC.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > and the man that killed over 3,000 people is chillin just waiting to strike again.
> ...


 and you know this how?

how do you know hes there for oil? is that a problem? it souldnt be!!

THIS IS YOUR OPINION.. YOUR OWN PERSONAL OPINION..

you know nothing but what you see on TV.. have you served over there?

most of the military men and woman suport BUSH.. whys that? can you answere me this you little 13 year old computer nerd?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

since inception the seperate services of the guard have been in every major conflict if they were only for playin around in your particular state why is it called the (whatever service)national guard reserve? because since inception 
they can be called up anytime and anyone that signs up knows they can be called up even after they are out of service (i know somebody right now in iraq that was out for 2 yrs and was called back but he didnt bitch cuz he knew he could be that is why they are called reserve units.
i dont agree totally with the war in iraq but it needed to be done and it wasnt for oil saddam killed how many of his own people? Right now we really arent fightin iraq's most are from other countries that came to iraq but i do agree we should have waited till we had al quida taken care of
also i can tell ya im a second gen chief warrant officer in 82 airborne and when i was in i couldnt find one person in the military that was a democrat supporter


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Even when I listen to republican radio stations they say it started over oil..


 you probably heard some jack-asses opinion.. and it was probably JUST him who said it..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is what needs to be done..

if another country or culture of people pose a real threat to the USA, they should be taken out..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The taliban and saddam are hand in hand.. these countries funded, supported and otherwise encouraged terrorists to attacke the united States..

HELLO... This is like monday quaterback, plenty of kerry supporting nit-wits that want to second guess the war saying we should do this or should do that.

FACT. If you do nothing to stop countries who support terrorism, terrorism will always exists.

FICTION. Kill one terrorist leader and leave all goverments in place that harbor terrorism, terrorism will disapear. ( a one dimensional thought produced by a one dimensional mind)

This was is bigger then Osama.. there is 10,000 more people who would rise up to take his place in a second (they probably already have).

The only way to secure peace is to eliminate goverments that support terrorism instead of tracking it down and destroying it from within their countries.

So again, for those who really have no clue on the strategy of war.. why are you pretending to know what your talking about? Your minds are obviously weak in this area, and you feable attempts to second guess men much greater then yourself at laughable. Your going to have to lay out a complete scenario analysis, covering all aspects over the next 20 years from your suggested course of action if you want to make a valid argument (Many people studied this before they attack Iraq)

Why arent we talking about more relevant issues like taxes? The war on terror is here to stay.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > aaron, when you said the war was for oil, you already discredited yourself. I stopped reading your other posts. Even john kerry knows its not about oil. We all know if there was the slightest chance it was, kerry would flaunt it. So no....its not oil.
> ...


 which rep. stations do you listen/watch? I've never ever heard anything saying it was about oil except for callers who say it is (normally dems) and I listen every weekday. The war in iraq is for a couple reasons. It is the war on terrorism b/c saddam supports terrorists financially, morally, and he harbors them. Its true he was afraid they'd gain a lot of power to become a threat to his kingdom, but its also a known fact that terrorists were in his country w/ his knowledge. We are also there b/c he poses a threat to the neighboring area. ie israel and kuwait more recently. We are there b/c he does not ahdere to the demands of the UN. He has the capability to produce WMD and will likely do so in the future...espcially since Iran has/or will soon have them. Do any of you think he'd let iran have those weapson and not make any himself? their arch enemy? He is both a danger to the immediate area as well as his own people. Killing his own people is reason enough to do something.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

also, catching osama wont end terrorism. he is mostly a figurehead


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this is what needs to be done..
> 
> if another country or culture of people pose a real threat to the USA, they should be taken out..


 right on but im gonna further that
anyone or any country that poses a threat to anyone else or world security needs to be taken out


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Go ahead and bitch about oil, consumer.







Is this all democrats have is the f*cking oil card? There's oil in other places besides the mideast. We aren't invading Nigeria or Venezulea. If we needed oil the military would f*cking kill and burn the environmentalists, and drill in Alaska.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delta said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > this is what needs to be done..
> ...


 yes..

but then you have morons who say "Why should the USA have the right to take down other countrys, blah blah blah"..

just kill the people who say this to. send them to their "happy" place they call heaven, which btw does not exist.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yes yes go peacock go














take all the morons out

if anyone interested a show about the world trade centers is on right now on history channel


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > and the man that killed over 3,000 people is chillin just waiting to strike again.
> ...


 In just about every post you make its got the f*cking word Oil in it. You are one of the reasons the draft needs to be re-instated. Then you can bitch to your commander.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

maybe im a sick person who should be shot for my ways of thinking..

i dunno.. but i know, if people thought like i did.. peace would exist.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i hope there isnt a draft, just because i have ALOT of fish that need me to take care of them.. LOOOLL....

wtf.. lol.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i hope there isnt a draft, just because i have ALOT of fish that need me to take care of them.. LOOOLL....
> 
> wtf.. lol.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

but come on theres know need for all this "oil" bullshit, its old, it isnt working, and it turns likely democratic voters off and therefor they'll vote for bush.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

u notice they just say how many soldiers were killed when in all reality they should be saying how many f*cking terrorists our troops have taken out and helped the world rid them one by one with. i support bush 100% and everything he is doing over htere in iraq. i was reading some letts yesterday on msn.com written by soldiers that died and one stated that the ppl love the soldiers for helping them, and one group got their tank stuck in a ditch so an iraqi man came with his bulldozer, helped them get out, and refused to take any money for his service. if we want this world to become a better place, then we need to remove all of the terrorist extremists out there that will go to any length of killing ppl jsut to prove what they think is "alllah loves us, and if you dont love him, u shall die"

GO BUSH, ANOTHER 4 YEARS


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is the plan- burn all who believe in some stupid bullshit religion that says "you need to kill those who do not believe in the same bullshit as you do"..

kill extremely religious people.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

User said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Yes.. this is all they have, meanwhile i garuntee the same people complaning are not driving around in eco-cars.. fukcing STUPID, HELLO YOU ARE THE CAUSE OF OUR NEED FOR OIL! at least ill admit it.. hell yes bush, get us some damn oil


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > PARANHAZ69 said:
> ...


 Well I do think Bush should have gotten Saddam out of power, and he did, but he still in Iraq and there is no reason for it...

You people keep talking bullshit about democrats, but guess what, NONE of you have been able to give me a reasonable explanation of why we are in Iraq today, I am positive Bush would win the election if he would get all of the soldiers out of Iraq and send them to afghanistan where teh real terrorists are, and if he really wants to make iraq a democracy than why doesnt he just go around and blow away all of the minor terrorists there and get the hell out of there (instead of shooting them, we arrest them) Some of our rules for war our Bullshit, and if you are in the military you know what I mean. One rule is that you are not to shoot unless you are being shot at. What they mean is that if a iraqi points a gun at you you have to wait till he blows your head off until you can shoot him, if we didn't have so many dumb rules like that we woudl have way less casualties, I also don't think many soldiers going out there are properly trained for war. I do think Bush handles some things well tho, like on 9/11. I think he did a great job in keeping our economy up after the 9/11 attacks, but after all of these young soldiers died its enough for me to hate him, mostly because they didn't die for a worthy cause, if most o fthem died in afghanistan it would be different..I think Kerry could handle Terrorism and Iraq better, and thats why I support him..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 well, when ur being shot at, i think the last thing you would think of would be to go, injure the person, then try to arrest them. most of the soldiers are just trained to kill if they are shot upon, and i know i for one would do just that rather then take the chance of having me or my platoon being injured/killed from a downed terrorist.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 Yeah, kill our soldiers for cheap gas prices, good idea..


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I think Kerry could handle Terrorism and Iraq better, and thats why I support him


How so? Back up your claim are views before someone runs them over.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Well today I reas in the paper, soem iraqis killed some marines or something, and instead of killing the iraqis they arrested them...I'll try to find the article later if I have time..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

oops, sorry about that aaron, i didnt fully read ur one statement....that is BS thaqt u have to wait to be fired upon before opening your own fire.....


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Well today I reas in the paper, soem iraqis killed some marines or something, and instead of killing the iraqis they arrested them...I'll try to find the article later if I have time..


Find the article now if you don't mind.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Revolt said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Kerry could handle Terrorism and Iraq better, and thats why I support him
> ...


 Well Kerry promises to get our troops out of Iraq, which is a HUGE plus to me, since I have tons of family in Iraq, but that is still not why. I just don't think we need to be in Iraq, and I think Kerry will go after Osama. Kerry said in some campaign thing "This is the wrong War in the wrong place" so I assume that what he means is that he is going to focus on the real terrorsists over in afghanistan, they are the ones that pose a threat to us..


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Revolt said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


Kerry "promises" hell dude that could mean anything. Have you read about his voting recorded? He's called a flip flopper for a reason.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

P.S this will be the first time i've ever voted Republican, I'm doing so for a reason.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Revolt said:


> P.S this will be the first time i've ever voted Republican, I'm doing so for a reason.


 Probably because you just turned 18


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Its actually over 1,000 the Army hold back on this information, being a Gulf War 1 vet myself I know it for a fact.
What they dont mention are the other facts such as soldiers losing thier limbs, becoming deaf, losing thier vision and depressed soldiers committing suicide, post war deaths, when everyone goes home this thing aint over yet. When I got back from the Gulf, some soldiers didnt have a family to go home too, their wives have left them, wifes getting pregnant with another man and flashbacks that has made some soldier shoot themselves in the head.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Sad but true.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

reasons we are in iraq have been given just look at the posts but here it goes

sadam did have wmd now they are in syria
sadam killed thousands of his own people (genocide)
sadam did support terrorists
sadam was destabilizing the mid east
we should have got him the first time but U.N. stopped us
sadam broke every U.N. resolution passed
sadam would have attacked or helped terrorists attack at some point

reasons i hate kerry
a lot of my family are considered war criminals by him (nam)
kerry gets purple heart for nothin while a family member of mine is still messed up by nam (agent orange) my dad shot down over nam 5 times neather of which have a metal (ge wonder if kerry got his for political reasons)
kerry cant even remember what he thinks he flip flops so much
kerry slams bush on iraq then says he would have done same
kerry's wife (just do some research on her)

did ya know kerry just came out and said he would send more troops to iraq? 
and were still in iraq cuz foreign terrorists are commin in to fight (iraqi's generally are glad we came and did what we did) so if were killin terrorists how can that be bad but i forgot you want to pull out and give iraq to the terrorists
every thing ive said here have been on this thread or others here so i doubt youll read this one eather
id like to know what branch of military your in that supports kerry 80%


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> reasons we are in iraq have been given just look at the posts but here it goes
> 
> sadam did have wmd now they are in syria
> sadam killed thousands of his own people (genocide)
> ...


 Ok well you can eliminate your whole "reason for iraq" thing because we have saddam..and I wont argue reasons why you hate kerry because I agree on some of it and if I did argue some points you made id be here all night..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> can you answere me this you little 13 year old computer nerd?


 Btw I think Im older than 13, obviously..and if you think im a "nerd" because I have a lot of posts today, well you're wrong, the only reason I have been on here and made a lot of posts is because I had to miss school to take my brother to the airport so he can go serve our bastard president, and all of my friends were in school and there was nothing to do..


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

you asked for reasons their they are i still want to know what military branch your part of that supports kerry 80%
and why you didnt know kerry would send more troops to iraq when it was all over the news
and you obviously didnt read why were still in iraq 
funny how ya talk and talk about nobody givin ya reasons then somebody gives ya a list now you dont want to debate it anymore (cuz ya cant)


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

kerry supports the war, then doesn't want to fund it....is for the war, then is not. He complains we shouldn't be there....then says if he was prez, he'd send more troops to stablize iraq, and now says he would pull out if he wins the election. Aaron, at least we can trust bush on his word and know where hes leading the country. For all we know from now to november, he may send your bro back here, send him again to iraq, and collect frequent flyer miles. Btw, whats your bros point of view of this war. He volunteered right?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

he was so owned here he aint comin back to this thread he went to another
what a joke

i dont think ya got a clue on whats goin on in the world arron 720


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

\/


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

that great revolt


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > can you answere me this you little 13 year old computer nerd?
> ...


You don't serve your president, you serve your country.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

My friend is a gunner for the .50 cal on a copter and he tells me the enemy doesn't need to open fire first. all he looks for is a muzzle flash, and that's all it takes for the hajis to get sliced in half with 50 calibre bullets.

p.s. aaron, i wouldn't doubt your age being < 18. you've been owned like 50 times in the past week. if you are indeed older than 13, you must be one uneducated f*ck.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > and the man that killed over 3,000 people is chillin just waiting to strike again.
> ...


 You're an idiot, once again. AMERICAN TROOPS ARE IN AFGHANISTAN. That same friend of mine [mentioned above] is being sent to occupy afghanistan.

And Sadam was a horrible dictator. Perhaps you don't know about his sons raping women and then bludgeoning them to death with blunt objects. Or how Sadam released mustard gas on hundreds of HIS OWN PEOPLE.

Maybe Bush is there for the oil, but Iraq is a better place without Sadam.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> That's very sad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f*ck the army.. they arent dieing.. the marines are..
im enlisting to be a marine after xmas.. i am going in to be a combat medic..
and 1000 men isnt bad at all. we kill thousands daily.. everyone makes a big deal about our losses, but look at theirs.. we send air strikes to take out cities, then we send in tanks to demolish the rest, and then send in marines to take out everyone else..
dont call all enlisted men 'soldiers' unless u wanna get punched in the mouth one day.. in the army, they are soldiers.. in the marines they are marines.. the army r unskilled compared to marines..
those pics of the soldiers in guantanamo bay f*cking with the prisoners was bullshit. a marine would kill himself if he ever did anything like that..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > That's very sad...
> ...


 he's right. the marines are the ones losing their lives. from what i've heard, marines were supposed to relieved from iraq after securing it, by the army. but the army couldn't even handle that so the marines were kept there.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

marine infantry is an elite unit. i will be proud to serve my country in the infantry.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

bush is just a puppet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> real terrorsists over in afghanistan, they are the ones that pose a threat to us..


 you are dumber then i though..

Jesus christ.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > That's very sad...
> ...


 OWNED!!!!

LOOL!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


US Army, marines, contractors - who gives a f*ck what they are, what batalions endulged themselves in buttfucking and torturing POW's in Iraq, Afghanistan and Guantanamo Bay, and who take the most bullets 'for the team'.

Bottom line is those 1000 people died for nothing, absolutely nothing: yes, Saddam is gone, and yes, the Taliban is gone, but no, the world hasn't become a single bit more safe. Those who disagree are really ignorant: it's not the Taliban or Saddam, or Bin Laden that poulls the strings: those terrorist sleeper cells are responsible, and they won't be eliminated by converting every square inch of muslim territory into a slabs of parking lot concrete.
In fact, that way you'll create even more terrorists, and anyone that actually supports the "blind violence" method as the only way to solve the problem is in fact guilty of achieving the opposite: prolonging, even helping terrorism to get more followers, turn more radical and spread out globally.
The world hasn't become a safer place after the all-out war against terror was started: in fact, it made things only worse: terrorism has never been as radical as nowadays (first buildings, then mass trasnit, then children, WDM will most likley be next) and the more conflicts like Iraq, Afghanistan, Isreal/Palestina and Chechnya keep festering on, it's only gonna get worse. Fighting fire with fire never works when it comes to fighting terrorism (it's no more than one of the tools needed), but those most active don't know anything but war and violence: expecting an intelligent, thought-over plan is futile.

Too bad those responsible are too daft to see that (they call themselves patriots, but support the needless killing of their fellow countrymen), and what's even sadder is that others pay the price for that as well...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i will agree with 1 thing.. it was a waste of men.. we should have just killed that entire.. hell both those countrys..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

but we cant do that.. because people like you would flip out about genocide..

so shut it..

fucken religious people make me mad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> but we cant do that.. because people like you would flip out about genocide..
> 
> so shut it..
> 
> fucken religious people make me mad.


Don't you tell me to shut it, boy









Try posting something a bit more intelligent than "f*ck this" and "f*ck that", and "Genocide", and "Nuke the f*cking place", and people might actually take you seriously for a second...
You're a typical example of someone who thinks only violence offers a solution, just like those dicks in Washington: as long as they pull the strings, terrorism will be on the rise and Americans will die for nothing abroad.
Just keep fighting, though: it's mainly Americans that bite the dust anyways...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > but we cant do that.. because people like you would flip out about genocide..
> ...


 violence is the only way.. comprimizing makes both parties suffer..

people take me seriously.. and those who dont, i would just asume they didnt..

making some big "program" is stupid and a waste of time.. Bomb the country and wax the culture.. and its over. you cannot live in peace with a religious moron who thinks all must die if they dont believe in Alah (which btw does not exist).


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

why should i post something inteligent? "Bomb them" is quick, easy to say, and gets RIGHT to the point.. its more usefull then pounding on the keys for 20 mins to type the same sh*t just with a larger vocab..

Genocide.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, bomb Iraq or Afghanistan, and the problem will be solved, right?

If you'd bomb an Islamic nation of the map, you will terminate one enemy, sure: every single muslim in the world, even the most moderate ones, will hate the US for that, and probably the rest of the world just as much.
Great way to solve your problems...









Be glad stupidity doesn't hurt: you'd be screaming 24/7


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, bomb Iraq or Afghanistan, and the problem will be solved, right?
> 
> If you'd bomb an Islamic nation of the map, you will terminate one enemy, sure: every single muslim in the world, even the most moderate ones, will hate the US for that, and probably the rest of the world just as much.
> Great way to solve your problems...
> ...


 see, this is where it gets good..

thats the problem, other countrys would get upset because people are weak and "caring"..

its hard to say realy, if the other countrys would ban together to wax the US.. or if they would take this as an example of what will/should happen if you f*ck with the US..

if any country poses a threat, they should be conquered by the USA and taken over.

if any religion or group is extreme and threatens other people, they should be eliminated..

there shouldnt be time for this bullshit..

imagine if the USA started bombing all the cities and towns in those 2 countrys.. killing everyone.. didnt say anything about it, just did it..

what do you think would happen?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't understand what people are talking about when they say "violence isn't the answer".... What kinds of suggestions do they have then? All those people know are violence... Do people seriously think that those fukkers can be talked to? 
They have no rationale at all.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> I don't understand what people are talking about when they say "violence isn't the answer".... What kinds of suggestions do they have then? All those people know are violence... Do people seriosly think that those fukkers can be talked to?
> They have no rationale at all.


 they still live like they did 1000years ago.. they still think like they did to..

this is all about religion..

SEE? this is what religion does.. causes chaos! we are Old enough now (as a civilization) that religion is not needed and will only cause problems...

take out religion, and peace will be created.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this is all about religion..
> 
> SEE? this is what religion does.. causes chaos! we are Old enough now (as a civilization) that religion is not needed and will only cause problems...
> 
> take out religion, and peace will be created.


 I have to agree!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > this is all about religion..
> ...


 thats because you are smart and see through these morons who need religion to controle their lives.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pointless...









Oh well, just carry on with your war, celebrate your 2k casualty milestone, start moaning and pissing and being all victimized and stuff when another 9/11 occurs in the US (and you know just as well as I do it will, no matter how many bombs or nukes you throw on the Middle East) - your war on terror is just biding time to avoid the inevitable: in vain, I might add...
I guess the simple-minded only learn the hard way...









I'm done here...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

What other options are there?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I guess the simple-minded only learn the hard


 you are the simple minded "ohh! war does not cause peace!!" " you should comprimize with these people!!"

"your doing a horrible job!! i dont know what you should do, but your doing it wrong!"

thats all i get from your posts.. you talk sh*t but give no advise on what SHOULD be done.

tell me. what should be done?

exterminating religion will fix these problems.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Pointless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, its pointless arguing with an asshole who cares little for religious people.

what should be done? what would make YOU happy?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Pointless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you proved the presidents point already. You just stated you know terrorists will attack again. So what is wrong w/ the prez taking premptive measures? We can and will attack them no matter where they are...either in the middle east or russia.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its better to be over there and fight them.. then to be here at home and fight them.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I think this is a record for p-fury. This thread has gotten 100something replys in a day. WOW, great job men.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sigh* Some of you people against the war think that we would be fine if we just kept out of other people's business. Unfortunately, the world doesn't work that way, and no amount of 'minding our own business' will ever keep us safe.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> you asked for reasons their they are i still want to know what military branch your part of that supports kerry 80%
> and why you didnt know kerry would send more troops to iraq when it was all over the news
> and you obviously didnt read why were still in iraq
> funny how ya talk and talk about nobody givin ya reasons then somebody gives ya a list now you dont want to debate it anymore (cuz ya cant)


 Ok Bush i claiming that we are in Iraq to make it a democracy, but guess what, that has nothing to do with terrorism..there might be some minor terrorism in Iraq but Bush claims that they can hurt us, but they can't..they don't have the weapons, Osama does..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> kerry supports the war, then doesn't want to fund it....is for the war, then is not. He complains we shouldn't be there....then says if he was prez, he'd send more troops to stablize iraq, and now says he would pull out if he wins the election. Aaron, at least we can trust bush on his word and know where hes leading the country. For all we know from now to november, he may send your bro back here, send him again to iraq, and collect frequent flyer miles. Btw, whats your bros point of view of this war.  He volunteered right?


 Hes in the army and he disagrees with the War in Iraq like everyone else he serves with..<--thats what im told..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Yes I know there are troops in afghanistan, but there is such a small amount...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Yeah but the point I was trying to get across is that we have saddam now, so why are we still there? Bush needs to focus on Osama, he is the biggest threat to the US..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > real terrorsists over in afghanistan, they are the ones that pose a threat to us..
> ...


 Ok so you are saying that Osama is not a threat to us?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Total war is not allowed, total war leads to World War III


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Pointless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What Im trying to say is not that we shoudl drop the War on Terror, but Im trying to say is that Osama is the real terrorist, I am sick of hearing people defending the war and saying "Look what happened 9/11, do you want it to happen again" But guess what..? Osama was the terrorist in 9/11..

If you pay attention and think about some of Bush's commercials, you will realize what a liar he is..he tries to connect 9/11 and Iraq.. He says "We need to stop them before THEY hurt us again" They are Osama, not Iraq, he defends the War In Iraq wih 9/11, but they are not connected

He has such few troops in Iraq that we are no where near finding Osama..he needs to send more there, all of the troops in Iraq should be afghanistan where they can control terrorism...but no matter what terrorism will never stop..it can't be stopped..only controlled...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless...
> ...


 BECAUSE the terrorists are in afghanistan, Bush is not trying to do anything with Terrorism in Iraq, im not real sure if hes doing it for oil, or to make iraq a stable democracy but whatever he is doing there he has no right to call it the War on Terror, and thats a fact..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

basically, buhs has just killed 1,000 people. shows what a president that was a cheerleader is capaBLE OF.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> you asked for reasons their they are i still want to know what military branch your part of that supports kerry 80%
> and why you didnt know kerry would send more troops to iraq when it was all over the news
> and you obviously didnt read why were still in iraq
> funny how ya talk and talk about nobody givin ya reasons then somebody gives ya a list now you dont want to debate it anymore (cuz ya cant)


 Ok well what list are you talking about, if there was one I didn't see it yet..

Im not saying the WHOLE branch hates Bush, but most of them that my brother serves with does..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

illnino said:


> basically, buhs has just killed 1,000 people. shows what a president that was a cheerleader is capaBLE OF.


 If they would have died in afghanistan it would be different, if they would have died in afghanistan it would have been for a better cause than in Iraq, Im not sure which but Bush is either in it for oil or to make Iraq a democracy, but I would rather a soldier die to control and minimize terrorism than to do what they're doing in Iraq..I forget how many died in afghanistan but I do know that it is a very small number..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> My friend is a gunner for the .50 cal on a copter and he tells me the enemy doesn't need to open fire first. all he looks for is a muzzle flash, and that's all it takes for the hajis to get sliced in half with 50 calibre bullets.


 Well your friend is wrong, ask someone in the Military, they will tell you..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> reasons we are in iraq have been given just look at the posts but here it goes
> 
> sadam did have wmd now they are in syria
> sadam killed thousands of his own people (genocide)
> ...


 Ok, I already posted this but someone said that this person gave me a list of reasons why we are in Iraq, and that I didn't reply because I was "owned" Well first of all, I didn't reply because I have a life and don't sit on teh computer all day waiting for someone to reply, but anyways, like I said in my previous post about this..is that you can eliminate everything this person said because we now have saddam and he is no longer in power...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ack! tomany stupid replies.. im going to let Hyphen Own most of your replies first.. im to lazy.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless...
> ...


It's not the number of troops, its ground intelligence. You could send 100,000 troops to look for 1 man, are you could send a hand full of marines with the right intelligence and bin laden would be owned.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> ack! tomany stupid replies.. im going to let Hyphen Own most of your replies first.. im to lazy.


 Don't listen to hyphen, he doesn't know much tho he thinks he does..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > ack! tomany stupid replies.. im going to let Hyphen Own most of your replies first.. im to lazy.
> ...


 Ohh this is going to be good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless...
> ...


Dude, I've never said the war on terror is a bad thing per se: how often should I repeat it before it gets into some of you people's thick skulls...








It's just the it is conducted the wrong way, imo: not because terrorists are killed and their organisations and operations are disrupted. Not because a couple of major attacks have been avoided already.
But because this way, it's a downward spiral that leads to nowhere: violence is replied to with more violence, which begs for retaliation, etc. etc. the way the war is conducted nowadays will only backfire, since it offers no long-term solutions.
You can kill a new nr. 1 Al Qaeda man every month, but what does it solve? As long as innocent people pay the price for anti-terror operations (as often happens in Iraq or Afghanistan), you're stuck with a problem that feeds itself... As long as structural solutions aren't offered, you'll be hunting terrorists in the year 3000, and innocent people all over the world (in the West due to attacks as well as in conflict zones due to Coalition actions) will keep dying for nothing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > My friend is a gunner for the .50 cal on a copter and he tells me the enemy doesn't need to open fire first. all he looks for is a muzzle flash, and that's all it takes for the hajis to get sliced in half with 50 calibre bullets.
> ...


 my friend is wrong? hahaha, he's a class e5 sargeant and a .50 calibre gunner. i think you need to check yourself, lol.

secondly, there have been less attacks on the u.s. troops in afghanistan in the last year than iraqi militant attacks in the last 3 months. do you honestly think that osama bin laden would be stupid enough to keep his lanky ass in afghanistan? do you realize how many borders there are and how many chances osama has had to escape? there were even speculations that pakistan had harbored him.

what makes an afghani terrorist more dangerous than an iraqi one? nothing. in fact, the al-qaeda network extends FAR. your dumb sh*t, moronic ass should know that osama even has influence in the philippines with the islamic extremists there. so u.s. troops dead in afghanistan would have died for SOMETHING? give me a break, you have no clue what the f*ck you're talking about.

secondly, u.s. troops are in iraq because there's no free standing government you moron. helping iraq survive would be in the united state's best interest. do you think we're just going to bomb the sh*t out of a country and just let it stay that way? you must be out of your f*cking mind. what makes you think another dictator like saddam wouldn't push his way through? oil? yes, oil is good too.

if you were the president of a country and needed oil, don't you think it would be a good idea?

and, an FYI, the sperm in my nutsack probably has more knowledge than you have in your entire family bloodline you f*cking numb skull. maybe you should go back to talking about your "head hol guy thing."


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> and, an FYI, the sperm in my nutsack probably has more knowledge than you have in your entire family bloodline you f*cking numb skull. maybe you should go back to talking about your "head hol guy thing."


 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

no aaron nobody gave ya a list cuz all ya had to do was read they were all there i just spelled it out so you would understand
still havnt answered my q's though what branch ya in or how come all mitilary people you know are kerry supporters and all military people i know hate him 80% for kerry no 80% for bush (military has almost always supported republican) 
i know people in iraq now and they can shot without bein shot at it just takes suspision and bam other dude dead
you think we should pull out of iraq and give back to terrorists and thats just plain nuts
and yes i have a life so dont go their ill shut ya down right away get a few years on ya then ya can talk (im prob twice as old as you) all you have proven to me is ya know nothing


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

sad day in caucasian history


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 I agree w/ you on the point its a cycle of death, but theres no easy solution. Better to kill them first and try to avoid civlian deaths then let them kill indiscrimately. I think russia is a good example of what can happen (though i dont think it was good to further their cause). Just look at france. They kidnap their citizens b/c they dont allow headscarves??? What kinda BS is that. It shows their war against infidels in their lands is not totallly true. It also means they'll further their beliefs wherever muslims live..and thats scary considering its the "fastest growing religion".


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 1 And my uncle is a one star general..and he said everyone in the military has that rule..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 ok well if it is too make it a democracy than why does Bush call it the war on terror/


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> no aaron nobody gave ya a list cuz all ya had to do was read they were all there i just spelled it out so you would understand
> still havnt answered my q's though what branch ya in or how come all mitilary people you know are kerry supporters and all military people i know hate him 80% for kerry no 80% for bush (military has almost always supported republican)
> i know people in iraq now and they can shot without bein shot at it just takes suspision and bam other dude dead
> you think we should pull out of iraq and give back to terrorists and thats just plain nuts
> and yes i have a life so dont go their ill shut ya down right away get a few years on ya then ya can talk (im prob twice as old as you) all you have proven to me is ya know nothing


 Guess what bud, the terrorists are in saudi arabia..bout time you read the papers


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

so your sayin they arent in iraq ive heard it all now
rules on paper and the ground are a diff thing bud and i suppose that one star gen supports kerry


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> no aaron nobody gave ya a list cuz all ya had to do was read they were all there i just spelled it out so you would understand
> still havnt answered my q's though what branch ya in or how come all mitilary people you know are kerry supporters and all military people i know hate him 80% for kerry no 80% for bush (military has almost always supported republican)
> i know people in iraq now and they can shot without bein shot at it just takes suspision and bam other dude dead
> you think we should pull out of iraq and give back to terrorists and thats just plain nuts
> and yes i have a life so dont go their ill shut ya down right away get a few years on ya then ya can talk (im prob twice as old as you) all you have proven to me is ya know nothing


 Ok, you say you know more than me tho ou post a list of why we should be in iraq today and all you post is stuff about saddam, we have saddam..where the hell have you been?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> so your sayin they arent in iraq ive heard it all now
> rules on paper and the ground are a diff thing bud and i suppose that one star gen supports kerry


There are terrorists in iraq, but they are only minor terrorists that can't hurt us, they dont have the firepower..the terrorists with the big weapons are in saudi arabia


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

if ya look i posted some why we are still there terrorists comin in from elswhere but you want iraq to gack to terrorists which is pretty clear by your posts
still haven told us the paper ya were reading earlier in thread or where ya got 80% support kerry or what branch your in


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> and, an FYI, the sperm in my nutsack probably has more knowledge than you have in your entire family bloodline you f*cking numb skull. maybe you should go back to talking about your "head hol guy thing."


 I could say o so many things about you, but I am positive I would get banned....


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

minor terrorists their is no such thing hmmmmm they have killed how many hundreds of us and coalition troops dont sound minor to me
and where the hell have i been if i remember right you thought kerry was gonna pull out of iraq rong he said he would send more troops where you been?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > and, an FYI, the sperm in my nutsack probably has more knowledge than you have in your entire family bloodline you f*cking numb skull. maybe you should go back to talking about your "head hol guy thing."
> ...


 In other words you have no response.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yep no responce hell wait till were not here AGAIN


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> minor terrorists their is no such thing hmmmmm they have killed how many hundreds of us and coalition troops dont sound minor to me
> and where the hell have i been if i remember right you thought kerry was gonna pull out of iraq rong he said he would send more troops where you been?


 I was at football practice..I dont sit here all day y'kno..anyways...I just heard the opposite from kerry..last night I think...im pretty sure he said he was pulling the troops out of iraq..

Also about the thing in the paper where they arrested the soldiers..I cant find it on our news website..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> minor terrorists their is no such thing hmmmmm they have killed how many hundreds of us and coalition troops dont sound minor to me
> and where the hell have i been if i remember right you thought kerry was gonna pull out of iraq rong he said he would send more troops where you been?


 What I meant by minor terrorists is terrorists that don't have "weapons of mass destruction"


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Would you feel better if they had WMD to use?

wtf. "minor terrorists"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

User said:


> wtf. "minor terrorists"


 yea, i stopped taking him seriously.. hes a f*cking moron.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless...
> ...


 you need to scroll back and look at the part of the converstaion where we made i apparent to you, since it seems beyond your comprehension, that killing osama does nothing because he is one man, who would quickly be replaced if the goverments that support terrorist activities are not first eliminated.

This is the effect of ripping the tail of a gecko.. how many times are you going to rip the tail of before you just put a bullet though its f*cking head.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > and, an FYI, the sperm in my nutsack probably has more knowledge than you have in your entire family bloodline you f*cking numb skull. maybe you should go back to talking about your "head hol guy thing."
> ...


 dude, you got mualed.. LOOOLL

sit down boy...

LOOOL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> This is the effect of ripping the tail of a gecko.. how many times are you going to rip the tail of before you just put a bullet though its f*cking head.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> 1 And my uncle is a one star general..and he said everyone in the military has that rule..


 ooh wow, u want a fuckin medal?

ill kick ur uncles ass so bad he will tuck his c*ck between his legs everytime he thinks of me..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm done with making aaron look stupid.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

not gonna read this.

1000 deaths in Iraq is a useless milestone created by the media and intended to disrupt public support of this very just and necessary war.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> not gonna read this.
> 
> 1000 deaths in Iraq is a useless milestone created by the media and intended to disrupt public support of this very just and necessary war.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just skip right over aarons' posts...

all you should do the same


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i'm done with making aaron look stupid.


 dude, you f*cking rape him every time... LOOOL...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i've been away for a couple of days, come back to see half wit bullshit posted to promote this war, half of you need to buy a f*cking clue, the other half need to enlist. i'm not going to repost the facts that ent un contested.. it went from 1st , we're fighting to rid iraq over WMD's, when that theorie was blown out the window it went to "we're fighting because saddam is a terrorist, and when i told you string cheeses that not one of the poeple that have pulled off terrorist acts in the past decade were from iraq or represented saddams wanna be john gatti's regime.

thats what we've done, we've declared war on a westernized muslim, whos a fan of the mob and runs his country like he was al pacino him self. Saddam was an idiot and had no position to supply WMD's or keep them, we demolished the majority bulk of the mustard gas that we supplyed him in the 1st gulf war and that was it, he had no more, and syria?? LOL you gotta be f*cking kidding me, i dare you to support that fact. 95% of you talk out of you ass to support bush, instead of presenting facts.

saddam was so paranoid and westernized that none, i repeate "none of the muslimnations over thier would deal with him or support him. they actually couldn't stand him. So we did the terrorist a favor by ousting him so now the jihad fanatics have control and manipulation over the iraqi's. Before this war you didn't see not one iraqi being part of suicidal bombings and hostage takers, after this war you will see alot more iraqis partake in terrorist actions. so now when WMD's and terrorist thoery were thrown out, the next intelligent conclusion i see is well lets just nuke the hell ut of all muslims and burn the koran....lol....true bush supporters..mean while North Korea became a nuclear power and thier sitting back and laughing thier ass's off at us.

while we're at it "the marines will kick the armies ass blah blah blah", an age old rivalry. my father was a marine in vietnam. He was actually devistated when i enlisted in the army, until i got my ranger contract







I've heard many stories from him about the marines saveing the regular armies ass in vietnam, but i've been eye witness to haveing to go find marine squads who were lost and put thier simple ass's back on track.

actually this is a prime example of why we shouldn't talk politics, sides are chosen and enemies are made. Politics is like religion it should be kept to your self. Last but not least, I use these boards for many of my aquatic keeping needs, please dont ruin it by posting empty threats towards other members, thats when sh*t gets ugly although if your that content on kicking someones ass, I will be happy to oblige the ignoranus's of the north eastern east coast and welcome all comers







not sadistically of course, but uhhh more for the sport


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wow, there sure are a lot of elite speical forces that frequent this board(not that im accusing any of lying







)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> wow, there sure are a lot of elite speical forces that frequent this board(not that im accusing any of lying :laugh: )


 yep i'm lieing


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > i served in the 1st gulf war when his father turned his back on 100s of thousands of the same people that were slaughtered when bush pulled out once his precious oil had been liberated, i've served 8 years as a United States Airborn Ranger, 1 of my personal friends died in the 1st war and a few of my friends died in this one, i have every right to speak on mine, thiers, and the rest of our brave soldiers who are over thier right now sitting around with no cause or resolution getting picked off one at a time.
> ...


 i did my job for 8 years when it was initially only supposed to be 5 and then honorably discharged my self, in the 1st gulf war when bush's father turned his back on a militia that we trained and led them to believe that we wouldn't turn our back on them and guess what happened once bush seniors precious oil had been liberated, we were ordered to cease fire unless fired upon, leaveing 100's of thousands to be slaughtered at saddams will.

this is not includeing countless other fucked up decisions I've witnessed in 8 years, where your right as a soldier I followed out my orders with out question, but now as a civilian, i refuse to bite my lip when it comes to our governments policy, especially when its being backed up by half assed posts by people who dont know the 1st thing about what the f*ck is going on.








and I truly wish that you and me could discuss my "free lunch" face to face other then an internet board, would make for some good conversation.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > We have 1000 dead soldiers who have been fighting insane terrorist for the last 3 years... remind me in three hours how many people died on 9/11 from the same terrorists we are fighting?
> ...










A friggin Men.....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i've been away for a couple of days, come back to see half wit bullshit posted to promote this war, half of you need to buy a f*cking clue, the other half need to enlist. i'm not going to repost the facts that ent un contested.. it went from 1st , we're fighting to rid iraq over WMD's, when that theorie was blown out the window it went to "we're fighting because saddam is a terrorist, and when i told you string cheeses that not one of the poeple that have pulled off terrorist acts in the past decade were from iraq or represented saddams wanna be john gatti's regime.
> 
> thats what we've done, we've declared war on a westernized muslim, whos a fan of the mob and runs his country like he was al pacino him self. Saddam was an idiot and had no position to supply WMD's or keep them, we demolished the majority bulk of the mustard gas that we supplyed him in the 1st gulf war and that was it, he had no more, and syria?? LOL you gotta be f*cking kidding me, i dare you to support that fact. 95% of you talk out of you ass to support bush, instead of presenting facts.
> 
> ...


hey liquid... where is your degree in the art of war from? Oh thats right you dont have one.. just like you dont have a clue about why this war is absolutely neccesary.

hey.. and dont try your gas ass little threats again, as the former captain of the citadel weightlifting team, ill snap you f*cking neck.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > i've been away for a couple of days, come back to see half wit bullshit posted to promote this war, half of you need to buy a f*cking clue, the other half need to enlist. i'm not going to repost the facts that ent un contested.. it went from 1st , we're fighting to rid iraq over WMD's, when that theorie was blown out the window it went to "we're fighting because saddam is a terrorist, and when i told you string cheeses that not one of the poeple that have pulled off terrorist acts in the past decade were from iraq or represented saddams wanna be john gatti's regime.
> ...


yeah i could tell how you profile so much that you would easily snap my neck







i would love to see this.

P.S







free weights do not hit back


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://cnn.aimtoday.cnn.com/news/story.jsp...446.htm&sc=1104

*OWNED*


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> http://cnn.aimtoday.cnn.com/news/story.jsp...446.htm&sc=1104
> 
> *OWNED*


 our full attention should be on catching this piece of sh*t


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i'm done with making aaron look stupid.


 I think you already made yourself look stupid, just look at that other thread where you posted a picture of yourself..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> http://cnn.aimtoday.cnn.com/news/story.jsp...446.htm&sc=1104
> 
> *OWNED*


 ? how is that owned? If I made a video claiming america just defeated china....does that mean its true? Nope. And either does this vid.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > http://cnn.aimtoday.cnn.com/news/story.jsp...446.htm&sc=1104
> ...


 LOL









I know the Iraqi Minister of Misinformation has "owned" us numerous times as well


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i'm done with making aaron look stupid.
> ...


 the stupid **** looking fob isn't me you retard.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ive seen liquid in person.. hes a pretty big dude..

and the average marine could easily become a ranger.. when marines get punished, they dont punish them with physical work, they make them peel potatoes for 10 hours and boring sh*t like that.. cuz PT is shits and giggles to them..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

free weights dont hit back.. you talking about my high school pictures? whahh huh I happen to dead lift 550.. its my favorite excercise, and dead lifts arent free weights?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dead lifted 455max in highschool.. 400 constant.. and thats not even the year when we won states in football..
i also benched 255 my sophmore year..
back then i was 5'10-5'11 180lbs
dont brag dude..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i'm done with making aaron look stupid.
> ...


 We still don't like you.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Russia threatens pre-emptive strikes

Britain, US back Russia's threats

EU Wary of Pre-Emptive Strikes by Russia 

Russia may reinstate death penalty

Russia, Israel forge closer ties to fight terror


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> n Paris, the French Foreign Ministry offered a more guarded reaction.
> 
> 'For us, this is a question that should be debated within the European framework, the Group of Eight and obviously at the United Nations,' Foreign Ministry spokesman Herve Ladsous told reporters.


Leave it up to the p*ssy French to be "cautious", lol.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yes, you guys are buff, let's stop the threats? lol.

btw, i heard stories of marine POW training...that's some tough sh*t, haha.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

U.S, Russia, U.K, Israel on the same page..could be. 
It seems the E.U in general is at dispute with U.S, Russia, U.K, Israel now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 Man, I miss that guy









"_Tthere are no Americans in Bagdad - we will slaughter them all....._" 
*ducks for cover to avoid Daisy Cutter bomb*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

User said:


> U.S, Russia, U.K, Israel on the same page..could be.
> It seems the E.U in general is at dispute with U.S, Russia, U.K, Israel now.


Emmm, no...








The US, Russia and Isreal are all stuck in the same type of confict without prospect of winning if policy stays as it is....
Europe just has better (or smarter) things to do than to voluntarily sticking its dick into a hornet's nest atm.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

jiggy said:


> ive seen liquid in person.. hes a pretty big dude..
> 
> and the average marine could easily become a ranger.. when marines get punished, they dont punish them with physical work, they make them peel potatoes for 10 hours and boring sh*t like that.. cuz PT is shits and giggles to them..


lol rangers dont get punished, we get the liveing sh*t beat out of us as our 1st warning...sh*t dureing ranger training we had a game we used to play, if any1, includeing our drill sargents woke up with a red marker around thier neck, that man got smoked until he didn't remember his mothers name, and the one who drew the line around his neck got a couple days pass to victory drive pending on the rank of the man he caught sleeping....I was notorius for catching people off guard, i actually had a couple people offer me money not to f*ck with them while they were sleeping....

but uhhh at this time i was looking for a 1 week pass and a couple of "friends" of mine convinced me to take on drill sargent conrad special opps delta force







..and being the kocky little f*cker that i was, i said sure why not.... its 4 am, his door was always locked so i had to scale 2 stories of this building useing the 2 inch indent on every other bricklay to get to the window where he was at...anyway, i climb through the window and there he is sitting in his office passed out, feet up on his desk, and drool on his chin....i thought i had it made...as soon as the marker touched his neck..holy f*ck i've never been put in so many arm bars and choked out all at once...that man pulled my arm out of its socket and then when i came back from sick bay with my arm in a sling he then proceeded to smoke my one arm (made me do 10 sets of 50 1 arm push ups)...:sniff:







...i miss that SoB...








i still got a 3 day pass for scaleing that building tho


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh.. marines beat the sh*t out of each other cuz they r bored as f*ck.. my cousins unit in afghanistan, they just walk up to each other randomly and punch each other in the face to start fights.. i hear its fun as hell..

the snipers r the ones not to f*ck with.. the snipers get to wear whatever they want and they dont have to cut their hair, cuz out in the field they r alone so they get all the privelages.. they also have a little bit better training when it comes to hand to hand combat..

hows that rhom doin?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

rangers aint easy specially when ya go to war games (air rangers when i was in only played games with special forces and those guys are crazy)
they were even hookin our guys up to crank generators to get info out of them. they will do anything to anybody
your nuts liquid to try that with a delta force member let alone a drill


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

marine infantry is an elite unit just like the rangers.. its not like army infantry where any guy with a set can make it.. thats y i wanna go into the marines, to make sure that im not gonna go out to war with any bitches..


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah dont go with reg units those guys are half trained on a good day


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i'm done with making aaron look stupid.
> ...


 dude, you are hyphens bitch.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jiggy said:


> i dead lifted 455max in highschool.. 400 constant.. and thats not even the year when we won states in football..
> i also benched 255 my sophmore year..
> back then i was 5'10-5'11 180lbs
> dont brag dude..


 dude.. i can take down 8 giant mother fuckers at once..

in under 3 seconds to..










size dont mean sh*t.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

deagle is love.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen liquid in person.. hes a pretty big dude..
> ...


 yea.. when i was a ranger i did the same thing.. but i was never cought..

we used a blue marker instead.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....three of *MY* fellow Marine buddies died over there and you all bicker about stupid insignificant ideas.....wow.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ....three of *MY* fellow Marine buddies died over there and you all bicker about stupid insignificant ideas.....wow.


 um, that's what happens when you serve your country...you fight our wars.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > ....three of *MY* fellow Marine buddies died over there and you all bicker about stupid insignificant ideas.....wow.
> ...


 yep..

dont even start this whining bullshit.. it was their OWN CHOICE to sign up.. they know what they were getting into..

so stfu.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i dead lifted 455max in highschool.. 400 constant.. and thats not even the year when we won states in football..
> i also benched 255 my sophmore year..
> back then i was 5'10-5'11 180lbs
> dont brag dude..


 ??ok your random numbers are pointless.. i would i care? throwing up weight in sloppy form is completely pointless, on the other hand in competition at sub 3 percent fat in bodybuilding with at 27inch waist i weigh 192. Throwing up a bunch of pointless number about what you did in high school is pointless.. can we see a picture of your 8 pack? or perhaps one of your legs with veins fully wrapped around your quads?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

jiggy said:


> yeh.. marines beat the sh*t out of each other cuz they r bored as f*ck.. my cousins unit in afghanistan, they just walk up to each other randomly and punch each other in the face to start fights.. i hear its fun as hell..
> 
> the snipers r the ones not to f*ck with.. the snipers get to wear whatever they want and they dont have to cut their hair, cuz out in the field they r alone so they get all the privelages.. they also have a little bit better training when it comes to hand to hand combat..
> 
> hows that rhom doin?


 yeah a friend of mine trained on parris island, told me it wasn't a walk in the park, he tryed to become a seal but didn't make it. big dude but im guessing too much muscle, think it slowed him down or he didnt have enough stamina...btw yeah wargames is a blast, i'll never forget my 1st certified delta kill, very hard dam near impossible to get, these guys are f*cking hardcore sick in tactical combat, you've got to have an eye like a hawk and have more patience then a rock, hardest training for me was urban warfare talk about haveing eyes in the back of your head....

btw jig, the vinny is doing great i just put a powerhead in his tank, he enjoy's it more then my red's do, hey what did you feed him, i droped some krill and food sticks in there and he wouldn't touch niether of them, so im in the process of fasting him, i was thinking of going a week before dropping some krill stuffed with food sticks, is a week too long? he has no problem going after feeders but i want him to have other sources of nutrition, any advice on the best way to fast him? my reds love the krill and sticks i think the smell of the sticks drives them into a frensy, but i get no reaction fom the vinny, i want to try some fish fillets also but i wanna fast him first.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > i dead lifted 455max in highschool.. 400 constant.. and thats not even the year when we won states in football..
> ...


 dude, you have a 27" waist? that's smaller than mine and i'm only 140...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you had any bigger then a 27" waist at any less then 225 lbs at less then 3% bodyfat, you would look completely unproportional. If you check out Frank Zanes old pictures, his waist was just tiny.. i would normally have a 32 inch waist.. but with full 8 pac, and striated inner coastals 27" should be the target waist size.. now there are some that can achieve that because they have wide hip bones.. becuase of wide hips, it wont ever be possible to look as good as some one with narrow hips, this is what made arnold so impressive.. he never did anything to widen his waist line.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Are you kidding me? I am skinny as a rail and have a 32 inch waist...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats genetics.. were all very different, has the bone structure that bodybuilding requires.. i know right now, i feel fat as hell and i have a 32" waist.. now another thing, Lee Priest at a 215 lbs competition weight only has a 27" waist and his arms are 22" I have met him about 4 times.. and when this guy is dressed in normal clothes you can tell that hes the greatest specimen of the human body on earth.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

check his waist.. hes f*cking king..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> check his waist.. hes f*cking king..


 With a tiny penis!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> check his waist.. hes f*cking king..


 Ok...That's just gross


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here is Lee's wife - Kathy Priest


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ugh!
That's even worse!
Why is it that all the body builder women have male facial features?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Ugh!
> That's even worse!
> Why is it that all the body builder women have male facial features?


 hormones and testasterone, if i ever woke up next to that







i'd hang it up


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > i dead lifted 455max in highschool.. 400 constant.. and thats not even the year when we won states in football..
> ...


 only pussies use guns on the street


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Daywalker said:
> 
> 
> > we in the (UK) also have troops over in Iraq & although not as many have been killed we are still losing them in this bad situation that is unfortunatly turning into another vietnam for the (US) & another nothern Ireland for the (UK).
> ...


 Oh Liquid, shut up. You sound like a little kid who only gets attention on the net.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Daywalker said:
> ...


 At least Daywalker is able to think objectively - as in: there are two sides to a story...
And I applaud him for that as well!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > i dead lifted 455max in highschool.. 400 constant.. and thats not even the year when we won states in football..
> ...


 Damn that deagle looks nice.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Ugh!
> That's even worse!
> Why is it that all the body builder women have male facial features?


 Just a shot in the dark, but it may have something to do with all the male hormones that they inject into their body


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ViBE said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Daywalker said:
> ...










yep thats me







very informative post btw, i think we are all smarter for reading it.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> ViBE said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 Vibe, i have seen your picture..

you look the way you do, and yet you critisize others? dude.. thats like a poor man calling a rich man poor..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


 no.. smart people do..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Ugh!
> That's even worse!
> Why is it that all the body builder women have male facial features?


 i think shes hot.. but i like built chicks..

LoL.. sad.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > check his waist.. hes f*cking king..
> ...












ahaha

i think he looks good. then again i look at it from an "artistic" angle and not sexual.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 until a 'smart' person puts one between ur moms eyes..


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG PEACOCK? Don't you have a life? 4 posts in a row? DAMN you post whore. You want some kinda nobel prize for most post or something?

Are you ugly fat and smelly? Maybe thats the reason you seek social life on the net. lol, f****t.

Edit: Jiggy, lol.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


 its better then beating her todeath..

that was stupid dude.

LoL.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> OMG PEACOCK? Don't you have a life? 4 posts in a row? DAMN you post whore. You want some kinda nobel prize for most post or something?
> 
> Are you ugly fat and smelly? Maybe thats the reason you seek social life on the net. lol, f****t.
> 
> Edit: Jiggy, lol.


 yep, im 1000 lbs.. smell like your mom.... and look like your dad.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

***.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> ***.


 what is up with you calling fellow members ****? DUDE.. WE HAVE SEEN YOUR PICTURE.. WITH YOU AND YOUR 2 BOYFRIENDS..

you are soooo deep in the clothset with your homosexuality you call straight people ****!! LOOOOLOLLLL


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ViBE said:


> OMG PEACOCK? Don't you have a life? 4 posts in a row? DAMN you post whore. You want some kinda nobel prize for most post or something?
> 
> Are you ugly fat and smelly? Maybe thats the reason you seek social life on the net. lol, f****t.
> 
> Edit: Jiggy, lol.


 bro, i can't believe you're still talking sh*t. have you looked in the mirror lately? you look like you stepped off the boat from the philippines not 2 days ago. not to mention your two homofied friends touching each other in the background. and you're calling peacock a ***? you're telling other people to get a life? LOOK AT YOURSELF, LOOK LONG AND LOOK HARD AT YOURSELF IN THE MIRROR. and when you're done with that, LOOK AT YOUR FRIENDS. LOOK AT THEM LONG AND HARD. then realize how gay you are.

after you look at yourself and your friends, look at my picture and look at neal's picture. and then come back and talk sh*t.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> ViBE said:
> 
> 
> > OMG PEACOCK? Don't you have a life? 4 posts in a row? DAMN you post whore. You want some kinda nobel prize for most post or something?
> ...


 *PWND*


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a picture of me and lee priest around somewhere


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> ***.


 wow thats showin restraint and maturity
so callin someone a *** and sayin nothing else is ACCEPTED?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ViBE said:


> ***.


 Whats your problem!?!? There is no need for comments like this! Keep this crap to yourself in the future.


----------

